# New Forum? Great!



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I assume we can start posting right away?







Excellent Roy - been looking foreward to this. You're the man


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Who's idea was this then
















I've got a TIMEX PW somewhere but have never photographed it







oh and a smiths and a broken Oris.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Who's idea was this then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not my idea, but please post that Timex!


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's a cheap one - a Westclox. Should be a pretty familiar pocket watch design to most; they made these more or less all the same but with variations to the dials and brands. I was told that they made these well into the 1980's







This one is a Made in Canada - have no idea what year it's from...










Movement, as you can all see, is on the cheap side - it's a loud ticker!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive a couple, only one works...No photos yet


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

I've got a Pocketwatch as well, now got a reason to take a pic of it!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I got a CWC pocket watch today









No photos yet though; camera batteries are flat.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Will do soon Knut 

btw I'll move some PW threads to this forum if and when I find them.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I,m really pleased to see this Forum...

I have a few to post as-and-when.....I,m gonna be cheeky and include stopwatches too ( unless that is blackballed??)

First up an Ingersoll, bought new by my Father in Law and never used.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> I,m really pleased to see this Forum...
> 
> I have a few to post as-and-when.....I,m gonna be cheeky and include stopwatches too ( unless that is blackballed??)
> 
> First up an Ingersoll, bought new by my Father in Law and never used.


Out of interest Roger apart from this and the unused Services Heston do you have many more watches you`re family bought but never used?









Nice Ingersoll BTW


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Who's idea was this then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you still have that non-working Woodford Paul?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Who's idea was this then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine - because I like em and they are a dying breed.









Rabbit


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks Roy for giving us a Pocket watch forum, and thanks to all of you who voted for it.

This is one I got a couple of weeks ago it keeps good time as well










and this pretty little Ladies watch came today










I can't wait to see what you guys have out there









Rabbit


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice to see this forum heres mine again recently picked up in france,a french ladies pocket watch,non runner at present


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Only have the one posted already. Dad has a couple, a gold piece of my grandfathers and a Russian he used himself on the farm since he did not wear wrist pieces around the farm machinery


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roger said:


> I,m really pleased to see this Forum...
> 
> I have a few to post as-and-when.....I,m gonna be cheeky and include stopwatches too ( unless that is blackballed??)
> 
> First up an Ingersoll, bought new by my Father in Law and never used.


Nice Ingersoll Roger, I've always admired these and the wrist watch equivalent.

I doubt your ball(s) will be turning black any time soon.

Unless, that's what you have in mind or the doctor has warned you of.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I usually carry this half hunter around with me










I have a few others including 51 from the recent Pocketwatch partwork


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I've had a Sekonda hunter pocket watch since the 70's and more recently have been adding Molnijas, collecting the different case backs. Rather than tuck them away in a drawer I made a basic 'watch tree' from a wooden kitchen roll holder and small brass cup hooks.

The end result is not elegant enough for 'Sunday Best' display of expensive items but visually acceptable as a cheap (Matalan & B&Q for under Â£5), straighforward and stable way to store/display everyday watches.

With hooks set in rising pairs at 90 degree intervals I have space for 10 watches on the 12" column, each watch with ample space to be displayed/admired.

Julian L


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Got around to taking a couple of snaps of the CWC today. It's small, but perfectly formed


----------



## jef.L (Dec 30, 2006)

I am currently awaiting delivery of my first, a "partial runner" I bought off the 'bay to practise movement work on, 'cos the bits are bigger.

I also have a stop watch I borrowed (honestly!) from school and forgot (no, I really did) to give back........36 years ago.

When 'er indoors gets home I'll have to rummage in the safe, we have four or five pocket watches that have been handed down from various branches of the family.


----------

